# The story of a track.



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Just thought I'd mention a tool that a lot of people overlook, especially new ones to predator hunting or trapping, or any type of game animals in general. When you see a track, a lot of people say that they've seen some "sign", or they were hunting with sign in the area. I think one of the best learning tools that a person can have is to follow a track. Following a track can tell a lot about the critter you are pursuing, there are two ways to follow a track, you can follow it to where it is going as where as to where it has been, which is also where it was going. You might find where the tracks intersect with other animals and find a travel corridor for critters in general or see how they react with other critters. Over time a person will be able to determine the age of the track, and be able to pinpoint the time of the track and maybe even as to why. 
Hopefully this might get some to pay attention to the sign a little more when we are out in the field, and maybe others will add to this post to aid in the knowledge that we can all share to help each other. 
A track can be a story to be read, it's just up to us to turn the page.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good post Ruger, the full time trappers ( not many of them left anymore ) were the go to guys as to what was happening out on their lines ( a lot of lines were hundreds of sq. miles ), they had to learn about tracks and tracking as it was their livelihood, over trap an area and the pelt #'s would fall quickly, if properly managed it would sustain them for many years with a decent income. When out and about and you happen to jump or scare up an animal whether it is a predator, small or large game, Stop and take the time and go over and look at the tracks and see what they look like being so fresh so the next time a person comes across what they think is fresh they'll have something to compare the 2 sets of tracks too. Hope this isn't to confusing. Seems like I could go on forever. Anyways I'm sure some of the oldtimers will chime in. HA !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good posts by both of you !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very good info, thanks for posting guys !!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes that is good info. I followed some coyote tracks one day after a fresh snow fall. I put on about three miles and found out all they did was make a big circle and pretty much went back to where they started (on land I didn't have permission to hunt). Figured out a good place to set up and have had good luck in that spot. I only use that spot 2 or 3 time a season though but following the tracks showed me the local coyotes "hunting routes".


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I used to look at game trails and loss them because I was following the tracks and would lose them in the ground cover then a friend said to make it through on a game trail that was used by moose to look at the alders and not at the ground and I could follow the trail. I have used that for other areas and find trails easier to follow now, it too me a long time of losing trails and tracks to learn that bit if information.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

This time of year is when a person can learn a lot about tracks, habits and everyday patterns of all animals out and about in the wild. How they ( predators ) approach brush piles to check them out for possible food, casual walking and then stopping to sniff out or paw certain spots, all these traits will help a person separate the confusion sometimes associated with domestic dogs - a lot of people get excited when they come across what they think are yote tracks but turns out to be someones dog. The more time spent absorbing all this info the easier it will be in the field hunting.


----------

